# Corn on cob & ham wrapped asparagus on MES 40...Have questions!



## jteer (Jul 23, 2016)

I am throwing some baby backs on the smoker along with some chicken breasts and gonna smoke at around 250 with apple wood.

For the corn, I plan to soak in water a few hours, then wrap in foil. How long can I plan on these needing to be in the smoker.

For the asparagus, we plan to wrap in ham with a bit of cream cheese and sprinkle with some seasonall type stuff. How long will these need to cook?

Also, if I decided to throw some small baking taters on the smoker, how long should I expect before they are done?

I am just trying to work this out so everything is done at around the same time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2016)

Corn depending on how you like it 1 hour tops. 

The ham wrap asparagus that we make only takes 15-30 minutes in a 350 oven. If tou want crispy ham then use a high temp grill instead of the smoker. 3-5 minutes each side. 

Large Bake potatoes take 45 minutes in a 425 degree oven. So at 250 I figure at least 3 hours.


----------



## jteer (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

